# Blood Tail Feather



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

So I noticed this gorgeous dark incoming feather shooting out from my female budgie Jaeha, and I was wondering how long it takes for it to fully grow  I searched on some sites and i found answers that says it takes 6 weeks, at least 4 months, 1 month, a year etc. Is it fast/quick? Or is it pretty slow and long?
Is it easy for it to get broken also? Or is it pretty protected? My two female budgies sometimes bites/pulls on the other one's tail so I'm a bit worried if it would be hard enough to make it bleed/broken.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Jaeha is in the process of growing one of her main (biggest) tail feathers.
At the stage it is now, it should take 2 - 3 weeks for it to fully come out of the sheath and to grow more.
It only takes a few weeks for blood feathers to fully grow. The closest from the options you have placed there is 1 month. 
Generally speaking and depending on the blood feathers (on the wings or tail area), it usually takes 4 - 5 weeks to grow.
The smallest will naturally take less time to grow.

The feather is protected but that doesn't mean that a potential accident can't happen. Things to watch out more during this time are night frights that can truly damage incoming blood feathers, also if your budgie is a bit more clumsy or very acrobatic, she could get into trouble.
Having the accessories arranged in the cage in order to prevent your budgie's feathers to get stuck/bent is a good way to limit the risks of an accident.


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Ahh okay! That's interesting! 
I did not know that! ^^ Thank you so much for the information! 
I now know how long it will be approximately for it to finish growing and what to look out for. Thanks!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------

